# Footprints - Tommy Emmanuel - nice version and tabs



## guitarquango (Jun 12, 2012)

What a wonderful ballad by Mr. Tommy Emmanuel:

[h=3]Footprints - Tommy Emmanuel - nice version and tabs [/h]
Hope you like it & greetz

Jimmy Q.


----------

